# anyone order from http://www.liveaquaria.com?



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

think they will post my comment? 

this site is no were near as good as they want/try to look, the fish they sent me were horrible, the guppies had ammonia poisoning and fin rot, and the dojo loach was died, which i can some what understand being under that kind of stress, but then to top it off the killifish i ordered, which was my primary reason for ordering, was not in stock, i placed my order on a friday and the website said they are in stock, so all weekend and monday the website was wrong, then really late monday night i get an email stating the killifish is out of stock, they had all weekend to change their site or just let me know and i even called in on monday to check on my order and they said nothing, i would definitely recommend ordering from an other site, i doubt they could be as bad as this site.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I think that someone from liveaquaria works on this site...you might be hearing from them.

Did you call them and make your grievances known?

By the way, they're a normal business...many normal businesses don't operate on the weekend.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

trashion said:


> I think that someone from liveaquaria works on this site...you might be hearing from them.
> 
> Did you call them and make your grievances known?
> 
> By the way, they're a normal business...many normal businesses don't operate on the weekend.


yea i did, this is from their site

1-800-334-3699, 7 Days a Week: 7:30 a.m. - 10:00 p.m. CST


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

That's disappointing to here! I have not ordered from them and was wondering if it was worth it. Guess I’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

well im sure each order varies but for mine felt like they spit in my face


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow, i was probably end up buying some stuff from them. but Im not going to now.

owell. I'll just wait for a better site to have my fish D:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i wouldn't buy squat from liveaquaria... i buy a lot of fish over the internet.. have been doing so for the last 6 or 7 years... i mostly deal with folks on aquabid.com.. whnile i have had a couple of minor disappointments ; overall my experiences have been very positive... and very often the prices and quality of fish are far better than liveaquaria.. you may pay a little more for shipping ; but most of the people on aquabid will send you better fish and some extras too.... not to mention that the majority of folks that sell on aquabid know more about the fish than liveaquaria..
and liveaquaria doesn't care about the concerns of their customers; except for getting their money... after they get your money ; you can go take a flying leap..


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

lohachata said:


> liveaquaria doesn't care about the concerns of their customers; except for getting their money... after they get your money ; you can go take a flying leap..


that is how i feel now, did not know this before i ordered, now i know better


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks for the posts, I will not make that mistake now. I am a little skittish about ordering fish online being that I have not done so yet.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you want good fish at a good price.. go to aquabid... chech the sellers feedback carefully. there are some awesome sellers there. if you need any help or have any questions about any of them; ask me; i may be able to help.


----------

